# Were the Palantiri ever used again?



## Turin (Feb 23, 2003)

I was wondering if the Palantiri were ever used again after the War of the Ring? And what happened to the one kept by Cirdan did it ever return to Gondor?


----------



## DurinLongBeard (Feb 23, 2003)

Yeah they were. The one in Minas Tirith only showed withering hands (resulting from the steward whatshisname burning himself with it in his hands) unless you had great power or will to use it for something else. Saurons could not be used but sarumans could too. I am to tired to think of the other ones so let someone else check what i said!


----------



## Turin (Feb 24, 2003)

I just read the Plantiri in UT most of them were lost and after the War of the Ring there were only 3 left in ME.


----------



## Aulë (Feb 25, 2003)

There were originally seven palantíri in Middle-earth (there were evidently others in Aman, too). Three of these were definitely lost or destroyed: those of Annúminas, Amon Sûl (both drowned with Arvedui) and Osgiliath (lost in the Anduin). The Stone of Elostirion in the Tower Hills (Cirdan's) was taken back to Aman on the Ring-bearers' White Ship. The Anor-stone (Denethor's) and the Orthanc-stone (Saruman's) both survived into the Fourth Age.

The fate of the seventh, the Ithil-stone (Sauron's), is not completely certain. It was in Barad-dûr during the War of the Ring, and was most likely destroyed in the downfall of Sauron. The substance used to make the palantíri, though, was exceptionally strong, and there remains a very slight chance that the Ithil-stone also survived into the Fourth Age


----------



## Walter (Feb 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by turin56 _
> *I was wondering if the Palantiri were ever used again after the War of the Ring? And what happened to the one kept by Cirdan did it ever return to Gondor? *


We have no detailed account, but I would assume so, since the - intact - Orthanc stone remained in King Elessar's possession and of the Anor stone Tolkien mentions: _"And it was said that ever after, if any man looked in that Stone, unless he had a great strength of will to turn it to other purpose, he saw only two aged hands withering in flame."_ in the RotK.

And, no, the stone of EmynBeraid was taken back to Valinor, as mentioned by Pippin__Took.

For a - somewhat - more detailed summary about the Seven Stones please check out these pages over at the TolkienWiki: The Palantíri and Of the Palantíri.


----------



## Turin (Feb 28, 2003)

Thanx for the info.


----------



## Celebithil (Mar 8, 2003)

Do you think they ever had like virtual tours of Valinor using the Palantiri? Connecting to the one over the sea using the Orthanc or Arnor stones would give you a good view of Valinor. Maybe you could even talk to Manwe or some of the other Valar. That would be fun.


----------



## Aulë (Mar 9, 2003)

Only the Stone of the Tower Hills could look westwards, and that left Middle Earth with Cirdan.


----------



## Beleg (Mar 9, 2003)

I have a feeling that in the ending chapters of ROTK Aragon mentioned upon reaching Orthanc that he intended to keep the tower and use the Platiri. i'll check whether there is any such quote. Still i am not sure.


----------



## Aulë (Mar 9, 2003)

Yes, the Stone of Orthanc


----------



## Celebithil (Mar 9, 2003)

> Only the Stone of the Tower Hills could look westwards, and that left Middle Earth with Cirdan



But couldn't the other Palantiri look at this one stone not simply look over the sea?


----------



## Ellatur (May 27, 2005)

i think that if they were as strong as they say, that the ithil stone survived. just buried under tons and tons of debris from the fall of barad dur

do you think that they may have tried to look for the sunken stones? for example the osgiliaths tone was a big one and i don't think it rolled away with the anduin current. it must be near the original place. can't they dive and get it back up?


----------

